# HwDeinstall TRSVC in TAL list



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

I made a TAL list for flashing my modules. Found this at the very top of the TAL list, see attachment.

I have recently installed a very modern TRSVC module (2016) into my F11 (2013) and it does not work. 

Does this mean that the current HWEL version is compatbile with my car and that it tries to fix this??

Could this be the issue that my image from the camera is not showing up in my NBT HU?

Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

You should not have two different HWEL. When doing calculation, HWEL should be black.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

How can I fix this? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

berndh said:


> How can I fix this?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G928F met Tapatalk


Choose correct shipment I-Step. Once target matches actual, HWEL = BLACK.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Ah ok. That should be possible.

The idea is to get this module working in my f11. There is no image on my reverse cam is just retrofitted. And don't get any error message in the TRSVC module. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

berndh said:


> Ah ok. That should be possible.
> 
> The idea is to get this module working in my f11. There is no image on my reverse cam is just retrofitted. And don't get any error message in the TRSVC module. Any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


I would start with...

Checking wiring
Checking coding. Did you VO code options or FDL?
Make sure dependent ECU's are on same I-Step.
Scanning vehicle is ISTA+
Beyond those basic, I know not as I have never retrofitted any ECU's.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> I would start with...
> 
> Checking wiring
> Checking coding. Did you VO code options or FDL?
> ...


Thanks for your feedback. In ETK I see that my module replaces retrospectively the module that should work. Therefore I expected that module to work also in my F11, but it is from 2016 car.

* Wiring checked multiple times 
* After I added 3AG into the FA, I did VO code all the modules again, all modules in my car. Not just the PDC, TRSVC, really all of them.
* I did not yet update the firmware on the NBT, as I don't have a good charger yet. That will come in today. So I'm able to bring the total car to the latest firmware level. Already did all the other modules. Of course the NBT firmware might be a cause... But I expect it to be in the TRSVC module, as I don't get any error in the module, even when I discconnect the camera (HSD connector) from the module.

* Scanning vehicle is ISTA+??

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

berndh said:


> Thanks for your feedback. In ETK I see that my module replaces retrospectively the module that should work. Therefore I expected that module to work also in my F11, but it is from 2016 car.
> 
> * Wiring checked multiple times
> * After I added 3AG into the FA, I did VO code all the modules again, all modules in my car. Not just the PDC, TRSVC, really all of them.
> ...


Well, at least in my F010, KOMBI & NBT must be matched, but TRSVC does not have prerequisites.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Correct also my 6wb needs flashing. Will be done with NBT flashing.

These two are the last module to flash in my car.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Choose correct shipment I-Step. Once target matches actual, HWEL = BLACK.


Ok I selected F010-13-11-502 and the TRSVC stayed blue. No HWEL deinstall/install. But got these messages in TAL file for basically every other ECU.

If select the 501 it becomes 2x black.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

berndh said:


> Ok I selected F010-13-11-502 and the TRSVC stayed blue. No HWEL deinstall/install. But got these messages in TAL file for basically every other ECU.
> 
> If select the 501 it becomes 2x black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


You can either edit TAL or flash separately so that all ECU's have black HWEL.


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You can either edit TAL or flash separately so that all ECU's have black HWEL.


Ok. Sure. But with the HWEL all blue there is no blFlash anymore in the TAL file. So it does not need to flash.

Only with the 501 or lower it wants to flash it but then I get an error on the expected HWEL.

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

This is what I get when doing a normal TAL calculation.










If I select the HWDeInstall and HWInstall selection together with flash and the two deploy dies that screw up this module?

What exactly does this HW de/install do?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

berndh said:


> Ok. Sure. But with the HWEL all blue there is no blFlash anymore in the TAL file. So it does not need to flash.
> 
> Only with the 501 or lower it wants to flash it but then I get an error on the expected HWEL.


Not ever ECU gets flash update with each PSdZ release.

Sometimes there are no updates, just individual components (eg, btld, swfl, etc), or all. You should not be changing HWEL.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

berndh said:


> This is what I get when doing a normal TAL calculation.
> 
> If I select the HWDeInstall and HWInstall selection together with flash and the two deploy dies that screw up this module?
> 
> ...


Other than give you an error as you are attempting force a HWEL change when there should not be, no idea.


----------



## ncbmw4me (May 18, 2017)

I have a 2007, 328i. My warning light for the abs along with my break lights came and would go off three times a week. Now the lights are on steadily.
I took my car in for service at BMW dealership and they qouted me a price of $4300.00 to replace the DSC hydraulic pump.
I've been looking on line but can't find a cheaper place to order the part. And the pump s I found on eBay, doesn't match my car. 
Can anyone help?

Sent from my K88 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ncbmw4me said:


> I have a 2007, 328i. My warning light for the abs along with my break lights came and would go off three times a week. Now the lights are on steadily.
> I took my car in for service at BMW dealership and they qouted me a price of $4300.00 to replace the DSC hydraulic pump.
> I've been looking on line but can't find a cheaper place to order the part. And the pump s I found on eBay, doesn't match my car.
> Can anyone help?
> ...


What does that have to do with TRSVC?


----------



## berndh (Feb 9, 2017)

Before start flashing Esys asks me to update the VCM after flashing. All I-levels are the same. F10_13_03_505. What should I fill in there for current I level?

Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

berndh said:


> Before start flashing Esys asks me to update the VCM after flashing. All I-levels are the same. F10_13_03_505. What should I fill in there for current I level?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928F using Bimmerfest mobile app


Well, if you followed the E-Sys Install and Setup Guide, you would have Unchecked the E-Sys Options for "Updated VCM" (and "Update MSM"), and then you would not have this I-Step Popup now.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well, if you followed the E-Sys Install and Setup Guide, you would have Unchecked the E-Sys Options for "Updated VCM" (and "Update MSM"), and then you would not have this I-Step Popup now.


For the first time after I installed Launcher Pro, i forgot to uncheck those in Esys, I got the pop up but ignored it, but I forgot about the MSM, upon flash complete (i redid GTS DCT), it said it updated MSM, whatever that freakin means...


----------

